# "Are you a cyclist?" Yeah, what gave me away?



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

I was sitting in my Engineering & Social Responsibility lecture, and grabbed a sip of water from my Camelbak Podium water bottle. The distinctive squirting sound immediately caught the attention of the student sitting beside me, and he asked "are you a cyclist?" It turns out he likes bikes too, and was at one of the events I participated in this summer.

So, now it's your turn. 

What things have strangers noticed that caused them to identify you as a cyclist? Was it that bumper sticker you have on your car, or maybe that they noticed you were wearing your "dopers suck" socks? Maybe you met somebody really cool, that you would have not met otherwise. 

Share your stories.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

That way that your head always follows any bicycle going past....
Or that you comment on a classic bike resting against a wall but miss something else completely....

Met my now wife out on the trails. So cycling is good


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Dopers suck socks? Really?

I've had someone notice the chainring bite on my right calf...


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I am known as "bicycle man" at my local restaurant. It's a mom & pop noodle shop in the middle of an urban jungle where _nobody _cycles recreationally.

I think it was the turning up with a helmet and body armor that eventually gave it away. Oh, and leaving a mud-encrusted full susser by their entrance.


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

"Your Bike Sux" socks!


----------



## 28/29 WIT (May 7, 2011)

The bike in my office and all my wet clothes hanging to dry. Never realized how many mtb are at work!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Eckstream1 said:


> Dopers suck socks? Really?
> 
> I've had someone notice the chainring bite on my right calf...


They exist, though I don't have a pair myself.


----------



## propguy (Oct 2, 2008)

Scared shins and knees. Lump on my left shoulder.


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Almost fell on my a$$ the other day because the sole on my shoes is worn out enough that I'm walking directly on the cleat, I got a nod from someone who picked up on the "clack clack clack" as I walked down the hall.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a serious cyclist tan. That and the leg muscles give me away.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

I guess I'm still too fat. I've never had anyone recognize me as a cyclist.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

a guy yesterday recognized my name as someone who works on the local trails because he's heard about me. then he started talking about how he biked and that he's been riding a cyclocross bike lately, and then I said, "oh, you're the guy with the Redline I see on the bike rack?"

yep, I've had those discussions before.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

when they see the rack on my car- then I say "no. he is" and point to the guy commuting as he rides by. 
i try sansautoculture when I can though! I'm not as much of a cyclist now that my commute would involve an ambulance ride (tried once already).


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

My co worker says "you actually schedule your vacations around bike riding" with eyes rolling... I ask "are there other kinds of vacation?" 

side note: I think her vacations are boring


----------



## BigFatLarry (Sep 15, 2011)

Why else would a fat man wear lycra?


----------



## thestig_wj (Nov 5, 2010)

when co workers ask me to car pool on lunch and i say i can only take one person and then they say but you have a four door suv, then i show them that i took my back seats out to carry my bikes (2 of them) and all my gear extra parts and tools 

fatlarry....thats hilarious


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

I am primarily a road cyclist and they always tell because of my awesome cycling clothes tan lines and my shaved legs.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*What gives it away is...*

* Bike helmett, gloves, glasses, and head band on my desk from my bike commute into work
* My Washington State "Share the Road" license plate:thumbsup:
* The fact that I'm very comfortable walking around in bike socks & sandels


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

yeah...bike socks and sandals..not a good look.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

zrm said:


> I have a serious cyclist tan......


Mine's pretty bad too every year. Bad enough this year that my wife said, as I walked down the hall fresh from the shower wearing only a towel, "You forgot to take your shirt off."

Of course we both laughed as it was a good one but, to the OP, in terms of someone recognizing me as a cyclist, I walked into a Starbucks just before a ride with flip-flops and cycling socks on. I got the once over by a girl waiting at the counter. She laughed out loud and said, "You dress just like my brother. Only cyclists wear socks and flip-flops. Right?" :crazy:


----------



## porkchop (Jan 16, 2004)

When people see me likr this they know that I ride bikes.


----------



## lonedriver (Jul 21, 2011)

During a physical exam, the EKG tech ran out to get the Dr.s when I set off the low heart rate alarm. She came into the room, looked at me with the tan lines and laughed hard at the tech. Told her "some people are just fit". Called me the cyclist after that.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

lonedriver said:


> I set off the low heart rate alarm.


Funny, I did the same thing - after a colonoscopy. Could have been the drugs


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

syringe on work desk that had letters EPO on it...


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> They exist, though I don't have a pair myself.


Whats funny is on the trail a mountain biker thought they were referring to dopers as in pot smokers. He said "what do you have against pot?", I had no idea what he was talking about until I was removing my socks at home.

One way i am known as a biker is i am constantly "checking out" what people are riding. Scoping whats on a roof rack, or what someone is tooling around town on, or what roadie is on what wheels, etc... When i was dating my wife she thought i was scoping out girls on bikes, then realized i was looking at anyone on a bike, then realized i didn't even see the person i was looking at the bike and that's it.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Drove my car up on a sidewalk to get around a jam.....

Still thought I was commuting home on my bike....I hadn't driven the car for about 6 months.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

virtual socks..
virtual gloves..
farmer tan..

built like a t-rex...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

chain braclet


----------



## riiz (Jul 8, 2010)

Its always the chainring grease tat or the camelback bottle thats gets attention at work.


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

rkj__ said:


> I was sitting in my Engineering & Social Responsibility lecture, and grabbed a sip of water from my Camelbak Podium water bottle. The distinctive squirting sound immediately caught the attention of the student sitting beside me, and he asked "are you a cyclist?" It turns out he likes bikes too, and was at one of the events I participated in this summer.
> 
> So, now it's your turn.
> 
> ...


ha, when i was in undergrad, i would just take my bike into lecture, lab or discussion section w/ me. didnt want to lock it up outside, and met a few mtn and roadie folks that way too.


----------



## red bank rider (Jun 27, 2008)

- yelling out "On your Left!" when I'm shopping at the supermarket.
- tendency to pull up on the steering wheel when my cars front wheels are rolling off the driveway curb.
- uncontrollable urge to rub vaseline inside the crotch of my dress pants
- hitting people in the elevator with my arm when turning left to exit
- telling someone there's "one more behind me" when i walk by them on the sidewalk 
- trying to stand up in the car when I drive over bumps in the road
- get pissed in stairwells when people going down don't stop and move to the side when I'm going up
- friends say "nice rack" at a bar and I look outside on the car roofs
and the number 1 sign people can tell I'm a cyclist.....
- cotton underwear just doesn't feel right anymore


----------



## Boyonabyke (Sep 5, 2007)

The sunburned Camelbacked T shirt is usually what gives me away that I'm a bike rider. That, an occaissional chainring tattoo, and wearing flip flops bare foot with a bikers sock tan line is my give away. Sometimes, people comment, why are the tops of my knees tan and the rest of my legs white.


----------



## EclipseRoadie (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd have to say the "clack clack clack clack" has identified me a couple times when I'm roaming around my college campus, too lazy to change my shoes.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

...Only time I ever get recognised is when I am on my bike. Sometimes not even then. I was up in the hills on my own the other day and came across a Japanese hiker in the wilds, he asked me: "Are you cycrist?"... hmmm.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Bruises...cuts..my bike rack is forever attached to my Jeep...it has more stickers on it than a Nascar sponsored racer...my bikes are always cleaner than the Jeep..the spotty tan lines you get from ridding..all the old school t shirts from charity rides back in the day...


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Aug 3, 2011)

Know I'm gonna catch it for this but...30 year roadie/crit racer....waxed legs!!!

And, I was just looking at this - matches the socks!!!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Only if I have the bike rack on the back of my car.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

Guerdonian said:


> Whats funny is on the trail a mountain biker thought they were referring to dopers as in pot smokers. He said "what do you have against pot?", I had no idea what he was talking about until I was removing my socks at home.


That's what I thought, what does it actually refer to?


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

I always thought the reference was to blood doping.


----------



## SparxFlyer (Dec 29, 2010)

*So, Dopers Suck...*



crazy03 said:


> That's what I thought, what does it actually refer to?


When I first saw the "Dopers Suck" I assumed it was meant to be a funny 'double meaning' kind of thing... To be interpreted as by individuals depending on their view point...

Dopers Suck as in "Those who smoke pot suck (are bad)"

Dopers Suck as in "Pull it through, ya ***** (wimp)!" (Referring to a big bong hit.)

Now that I am seeing this I realize it's really referring to those who cheat by taking performance enhancing drugs while cycling competitively!

I guess this tells us where most of our heads are at!


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

SparxFlyer said:


> When I first saw the "Dopers Suck" I assumed it was meant to be a funny 'double meaning' kind of thing... To be interpreted as by individuals depending on their view point...
> 
> Dopers Suck as in "Those who smoke pot suck (are bad)"
> 
> ...


Of course we don't get the "doping = performance enhancing drugs" joke.

Only roadies are so lame, so low to the ground, carb counting, leg shaving, aero helmet wearing d bags that they would shoot up to ride faster. We, being the naturally superior bike breed, have no taste for such foolishness. We just bike.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

MtnMan1 said:


> Of course we don't get the "doping = performance enhancing drugs" joke.
> 
> Only roadies are so lame, so low to the ground, carb counting, leg shaving, aero helmet wearing d bags that they would shoot up to ride faster. We, being the naturally superior bike breed, have no taste for such foolishness. We just bike.


Are you being serious?!?! There's d'bags everywhere, trust me...


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

and as to the original question...

pulling up the breakfast joint on my Enduro usually makes things quite clear.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

My calfs. I assume because they're all cut up and scarred. Especially in the summer because I'm always wearing shorts.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

MtnMan1 said:


> Of course we don't get the "doping = performance enhancing drugs" joke.
> 
> Only roadies are so lame, so low to the ground, carb counting, leg shaving, aero helmet wearing d bags that they would shoot up to ride faster. We, being the naturally superior bike breed, have no taste for such foolishness. We just bike.


A little harsh bro :nono:

2 wheels = 1 common interest (regardless of terrain)


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

SparxFlyer said:


> When I first saw the "Dopers Suck" I assumed it was meant to be a funny 'double meaning' kind of thing... To be interpreted as by individuals depending on their view point...
> 
> Dopers Suck as in "Those who smoke pot suck (are bad)"
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, makes sense, thanks for clarifying :thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

The everpresent forearm/elbow and shin/knee scabs during the riding season always raise a few eyebrows at work.


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

I was watching the women's US Open final last week and kept on saying Stosur was a cyclist cause she had what looked like a classic cyclist tan. It also matched her skirt but I found it funny nonetheless...


----------



## Low_ (Mar 31, 2011)

tanline from my gloves. had more than one person notice, and actually went out on a date with a girl who noticed, and knew what it was from.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Nobody would know I ride 5 days a week and race cyclocross. I like to keep myself on the down low, and not into advertising my hobby on my car and clothes - that goes with any of my hobbies. Well, I do have a small NRA sticker on my truck. 

I guess when I was a younger man in my 20's, I felt compelled to do this kind of thing...

I do, however, within the niche of cycling, have old school BMX references scattered about. Like the Vision Street Wear sticker on the headtube - if you rode BMX during the birth of street riding, you knew what this is all about.










I'm also conjuring up a "Club Home Boy" custom jersey that will look like this shirt. Again, old school BMX reference, paying homage to pre-Where-The-Wild-Things-Are Spike Jonze.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

"Are you a cyclist?"




No, I'm a mountain biker. :thumbsup:


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

rockerc said:


> Are you being serious?!?! There's d'bags everywhere, trust me...


Yes, I'm completely serious. Every single mountain biker is cool, and every single road biker is a tool. 

seriously though, while two wheels are two wheels, you have to admit mountain biking and road biking tend to attract two very different types of people.

I'm a mountain biker...just sayin'.


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

EABiker said:


> "Are you a cyclist?"
> 
> No, I'm a mountain biker. :thumbsup:


boom.


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

MtnMan1 said:


> Yes, I'm completely serious. Every single mountain biker is cool, and every single road biker is a tool.
> 
> seriously though, while two wheels are two wheels, you have to admit mountain biking and road biking tend to attract two very different types of people.
> 
> I'm a mountain biker...just sayin'.


What about those of us that ride both? Granted I consider myself more a MTBer as I will ALWAYS choose dirt over pavement if time permits.

Almost everyone I ride with now (both road and dirt) rides both.


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I've had people notice my cycling shoes, or whenever I'm biking around on my Surly most notably, someone will stop me and want to talk about my bike/bikes in general. Also people think I'm wierd when I look at other riders, but as someone else pointed out, I'm usually scoping out the component spec on another bike, not the rider! 

Showing up with my dome protector and a backpack almost everywhere I go is also a usual giveaway, and my friends who don't bike jokingly refer to me as "Lance Armstrong"


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

MtnMan1 said:


> Of course we don't get the "doping = performance enhancing drugs" joke.
> 
> Only roadies are so lame, so low to the ground, carb counting, leg shaving, aero helmet wearing d bags that they would shoot up to ride faster. We, being the naturally superior bike breed, have no taste for such foolishness. We just bike.


Harsh words! A troll statement imo...but will address it nonetheless..

Wow. Just.....wow. Yeh, nobody at the mtb elite level dopes and races mountain bikes  and none of the mtb'ers shave their legs  and certainly none of us excel at both road and mtb (yes...including all mountain and DH...)

You seem extremely angry and perhaps very new to this "bike" thing...

Peace. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## SilkMoneyLove (Nov 1, 2010)

MtnMan1 - I thought your post was funny. I took it as the Over the Top statement that it was. I could almost hear a Borat style voice reading it. So, I got your sarcasm.

In my limited experience, I would say that most bikers enjoy bikes of different flavors. Some like road bikes over mtn and vice versa, but most can appreciate quality componentry or frame design no matter what its form (road or mtn). A buddy and I rode all day on single track, went home and he was stoked to try out my carbon fiber road bike.

I tend to think of the two categories as wife and girlfriend. You spend more time with one over the other, but you like them both.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

SilkMoneyLove said:


> I tend to think of the two categories as wife and girlfriend. You spend more time with one over the other, but you like them both.


So who's the mtb and the roadie ? 

At least both have shaved legs and wear lycra


----------



## coupon (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't even know how to ride a bike.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

EABiker said:


> "Are you a cyclist?"
> 
> No, I'm a mountain biker. :thumbsup:


You're missing out. JMHO, YMMV, etc.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

wg said:


> Wear these without thinking of how "others" may interpret:


With sandals ?


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Wear these without thinking of how "others" may interpret:


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

Low_ said:


> tanline from my gloves. had more than one person notice, and actually went out on a date with a girl who noticed, and knew what it was from.


Had a guy from another department grab my hand and say, "excuse me, I see something familiar." My response was, "yes that is a wedding band of a happily MARRIED man." He let out a chuckle and said, 'no - that's a cyclist tan line."

It was quite uncomfortable, but I really did know he was just crossing social norms and there was no funny business going on.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

The bicycle bell ringtone for txt messages on my phone, chosen because almost all my txt messages are about rides.


----------



## ak_cowboy (Nov 17, 2008)

I didn't realize that I was that Bike guy on campus until talking with some different friends and how they recognized me from biking everywhere before they actually met me.
New gf races triathalons so she's always checking out the roadies going by, while i'm scoping out the trails in the trees lol


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*and..*



MtnMan1 said:


> Yes, I'm completely serious. Every single mountain biker is cool, and every single road biker is a tool.
> 
> seriously though, while two wheels are two wheels, you have to admit mountain biking and road biking tend to attract two very different types of people.
> 
> I'm a mountain biker...just sayin'.


what if you do both? what if you don't shave your legs for either? what if you just like bike riding?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

rkj__ said:


> You're missing out. JMHO, YMMV, etc.


I agree with the 'other' feeling... we are MTBers - that's a class ABOVE general cyclists...

Take some logic;
All MTBers are cyclists
Some cyclists are MTBers
Therefore, all cyclists are MTBers...

We are elite and ROCK and should OWN it!!! :rockon:


----------



## Mishtar (Jun 3, 2011)

People ride road to build up their cardio for MTBing right? Why else would they not be riding off road???


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Socks....*

Usually, it's my socks. I wear my riding socks almost all the time. I started buying long length cycling socks so I could wear them with dress shoes.

I was sitting in an exec meeting with a large health care provider in Memphis and the CMO stopped the meeting to ask me what type of bike I rode. I crossed my legs, my pant leg rode up and he noticed my Drunk Cyclist socks.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

Ken in KC said:


> I was sitting in an exec meeting with a large health care provider in Memphis and the CMO stopped the meeting to ask me what type of bike I rode. I crossed my legs, my pant leg rode up and he noticed my Drunk Cyclist socks.


LOL! That's great. Hey, I bet the ensuing bike discussion was more interesting than the meeting topic. Way to derail a meeting. I've got to buy me some new socks!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Without question...*



JonathanGennick said:


> LOL! That's great. Hey, I bet the ensuing bike discussion was more interesting than the meeting topic. Way to derail a meeting. I've got to buy me some new socks!


Given the number of people (and their titles), the bike discussion was an expensive one but far more interesting to the two of us than our meeting.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

This is all starting to sound like a secret society of cyclists out there! I guess we will have to get our own secret handshake like the masons soon... wait, we already have one??!?


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

*it's all good imo..*

*cyclist* [ˈsaɪklɪst] US, cycler
n
a person who rides or travels by bicycle

much like the hawaiians have the "waterman" award for the most well rounded ocean-goer, we should show equal respect for all cyclists whether it be bmx or road racing imo. why such an effort to claim superiority from some of you??? what seems most admirable is someone who has made the effort to expose themselves to all levels/types of cycling.

waterman award is defined as:
boasting total mastery of ALL oceanic endeavors, the revered waterman can fish, dive, surf, windsurf, kayak, bodysurf, interpret complex weather data, save the odd drowning man, etc.

to draw the line and claim that roadies are lame or mtb'ers are better just shows one's ignorance.

it's kinda like me claiming the africa is a better vacation destination than australia when only having visited africa and never visiting australia.

NOTE: This is a response to MtnMan1's very harsh words against roadies. Perhaps he was joking....


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> *cyclist* [ˈsaɪklɪst] US, cycler
> n
> a person who rides or travels by bicycle
> 
> ...


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

CarolinaLL6 said:


>


exactly MY point


----------



## flowremix (Jan 13, 2011)

i get noticed at the gym because i wear my fox baggy shorts. People always ask about my RoadID too.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

Mishtar said:


> People ride road to build up their cardio for MTBing right? Why else would they not be riding off road???


Fear. Everyone I know that has expressed any desire to ride won't ride off road because they're afraid they might fall.

Back on topic, I haven't. Been riding long enough for anyone to notice.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Dusty Trails said:


> Fear. Everyone I know that has expressed any desire to ride won't ride off road because they're afraid they might fall.
> 
> Back on topic, I haven't. Been riding long enough for anyone to notice.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Risk of serious injury on the road is there. I would take sliding across the dirt vs. gravel road at twice the speed any day. Done both many times over the years...

I do agree that there is this misplaced fear of the dirt by some "pure" roadies. It disappears quickly once they decide to cross over to the dark side and hit the dirt though... Also, we can't forget that a ton of roadies also ride CX. Gotta be well rounded to excel at CX imo...

Back on topic...my kooky tan lines give it away i guess??


----------



## 2wheelsnotfour (Aug 18, 2010)

I road ride and mountain bike. I road ride when I'm in the mood for a less strenuous ride, am injured, or just want a change of pace. Unfortunately I have to admit I detect a difference between mountain bikers and road riders. Road riders just don't seem as friendly in my opinion. I'd agree that it seems many road riders don't try mountain biking because mountain biking seems too dangerous or technical to them.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Real road bikes have motors... :thumbsup:


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm. This must be a "mountain" bike forum. I forgot. Tunnel vision


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Real road bikes have motors... :thumbsup:


Are you referring to Fabian Cancellara's seat tube motor? Jk..


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Real road bikes have motors... :thumbsup:


You are SO right! I love 2 wheels of all kinds. On blacktop they should be pushed by at least 1000cc of gas-fired air, off blacktop by a bunch of O2 fired muscles... 
As for the debate on attitudes, all I have to say is that out of the road riders I meet going up to the TH from my house, maybe 50% acknowledge my greetings, and out of the MTBers I meet on the trails, probably 99.99% acknowledge me. That's all...

Almost forgot, out of the hikers I meet out there, I would say that probably 80% of them have a positive response to my greeting, the rest ambivalent, very few negative...


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

rockerc said:


> ...
> As for the debate on attitudes, all I have to say is that out of the road riders I meet going up to the TH from my house, maybe 50% acknowledge my greetings, and out of the MTBers I meet on the trails, probably 99.99% acknowledge me. That's all...
> 
> Almost forgot, out of the hikers I meet out there, I would say that probably 80% of them have a positive response to my greeting, the rest ambivalent, very few negative...


This has been my experience, too with roadies, mtbers, and hikers.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

I tend to show up to classes splattered in mud wearing my riding clothes (including jersey that says Oneonta State Mountain Biking), shoes, and Camelbak, carrying my helmet and gloves.

I walked into one of the pizza joints downtown last Halloween in just such a getup. One of the wise-a$$es throwing dough said "Let me guess...you're a cyclist!" I replied "Hell no! I'm wearing baggy shorts instead of lycra, a helmet with a visor, I've been riding in the mud and rain, and I do not shave my legs. I am a mountain biker. See?" [points at aforementioned logo on jersey]


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

No issues with Roadies - cept maybe given' 'em a hard time.
I gave up on the road 20 odd years ago. Unannounced meeting between myself and an automobile was the cause, followed by too many close calls. Now my pavement riding is if I must ride a bit of black-top to get to dirt.

As for how to tell, to the "Initiated" my scab and scar encrusted knees, shins and calfs announce my presence, the rest just look at me funny and wonder why I am out without my hockey helmet.

michael


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

MtnMan1 said:


> Yes, I'm completely serious. Every single mountain biker is cool, and every single road biker is a tool.
> 
> seriously though, while two wheels are two wheels, you have to admit mountain biking and road biking tend to attract two very different types of people.
> 
> I'm a mountain biker...just sayin'.


I ride 90% road 10% mtn currently and am as far from a TOOL you close minded Idiot! I ride with some of the nicest people I have ever met has it ever occured to you that not everyone is the same!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I haven't had much experience with roadies because I go straight for the trail heads with my mountain bike on the back of my truck. I do notice nearly ALL roadies do not obey traffic signs, and then I find it ironic they cry about sharing the road. You want people with motors to share the road, yet you do whatever you want... :nono:


----------



## autumnbringer (May 11, 2011)

biggoofy1 said:


> I ride 90% road 10% mtn currently and am as far from a TOOL you close minded Idiot! I ride with some of the nicest people I have ever met has it ever occured to you that not everyone is the same!


The rolling eyes  denote sarcasm in his post.
I can see someone disagreeing with the second half of his post, but the first sentence there is pretty clearly not serious.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

MtnMan1 said:


> seriously though, while two wheels are two wheels, you have to admit mountain biking and road biking tend to attract two very different types of people.


No.


----------



## MtnMan1 (Aug 25, 2011)

*sooo funny...*

Relax. My original post was meant in good fun.

So funny to me that:
-the mtbers responded with 'that's funny'.
-the roadies responded with 'what a mean man. road bikers are cool too. we are not up tight. we can have fun and don't take ourselves too seriously.' All the while being totally type A and taking themselves waaay too seriously.

I give every single one of my roadie friends a hard time about shaved legs, doping, and gay clothes. They give me a hard time about being "broed out" and riding platforms. We think it's funny, we laugh, and drink beer. See? There are some cool road bikers...I guess just not many around here...

p.s. I'm very happy and have been riding trail for about twenty years. Thanks for asking.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

MtnMan1 said:


> Relax. My original post was meant in good fun.
> 
> So funny to me that:
> -the mtbers responded with 'that's funny'.
> ...


You attacked roadies with some very strong and harsh words.

"Only roadies are so lame, so low to the ground, carb counting, leg shaving, aero helmet wearing d bags that they would shoot up to ride faster. We, being the naturally superior bike breed, have no taste for such foolishness. We just bike."

Being "e-funny" is tricky. Facial expressions, laughter, smiles, tone, volume and what not are pretty much nonexistent. For this reason, emoticons were created, which you failed to use.

Conversely, you did not attack mtb'ers. If you had, you would have had an equally negative response. Case in point, being all of the exteme flame wars that exist on MTBR daily. Head on over to the DH forum. Not much love and understanding there...hmmmm....

I have met a lot of amazing people in both the mtb and road communities. Also, I have met a few dooooshbahhgs from both sides.

One thing you seem to not fully understand is that there are quite a few MTBR members that are passionate about both road and mtb and have been for a very very long time.

You are one dimensional in the realm of cycling and clearly you are extremely proud of it. Not sure why, but hey...to each their own..

I noticed that you are new here to MTBR. I sense a bit of trollage from you and hope you are here to contribute, rather than make just make jabs at members.

If you are here to contribute, then great. I am not saying that you will always agree with the folks here, but perhaps tone it down a bit.

Also, for clarity, did you "start riding bikes in 2002" or have you been riding for the last "20 years"? You mentioned both, so it is a bit confusing...

My time is done here. Sorry for hijacking this thread everyone...:eekster:

.02


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Mtb riders suck. Roadies also suck.

^^^^^^ Sarcasm ^^^^^^^^^^

In all seriousness there's bad apples in every group, but at the end of the day, we all like to push our own limits and see just what we can do under our own power and an extension of our bodies.

There are Roadie d'bags who mess up "share the road" with their shenanigans, and there are mtb d'bags who have no concern for respecting the trails and being mindful of access privileges. They give us ALL a bad name, no one remembers the rider who is respectful and creates a positive experience, they remember that A-hole who cut them off or blew the stop sign or forced them off trail or poached a trail.

We're all in the same boat... or to bring it back to topic... those chance encounters when a non-rider recognizes us as riders get less positive and we have to hear peeps complain.

I see bikes in the back of cars in the mornings in the garage, or when I commute by bike and park it in my office, some surprising second takes and giddy conversations ensue... no converts or riding buddies yet, most of the folks here are roadies.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

my camelback podium brought 3 questions the first day i brought it to work. since then, i credit the podium for finding out who rides or would like to ride. a great conversation piece.


----------



## radiocraig (May 28, 2010)

sometimes i wear those old school bike hats at work when i dont want to comb my hair...then they ask...or when I beg them all to sponsor me for charity rides


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Someone above still doesn't understand*



MtnMan1 said:


> Relax. My original post was meant in good fun.
> 
> So funny to me that:
> -the mtbers responded with 'that's funny'.
> ...


I'd rep you, but all out for now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

MtnMan1 said:


> ...........All the while being totally type A and taking themselves waaay too seriously.............


I read that and remembered this video from the other day. Great stuff.... LOL

I hate the mountain vs. road debate: talk about beating a dead horse or what? Jesus.

For the record, I do both + CX. There are ******s everywhere but the vast majority are good folks in all genres.

Now, here's a stellar video.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

When I had hair (the good 'ol days before kids), the 'helmet head' and mud/blood made it easy to figure out.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

Ska! said:


> I read that and remembered this video from the other day. Great stuff.... LOL
> 
> I hate the mountain vs. road debate: talk about beating a dead horse or what? Jesus.
> 
> ...


Great vid! Thanks


----------



## minuteman3282 (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice!!! ... LOL


----------



## minuteman3282 (Dec 30, 2010)

If I could only sleep in mine!


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

The most subtle thing that has ever given me away was tanned ovals on the backs of my hands. I was giving blood at the time and was in slacks, dress shoes, and a long-sleeve shirt with one sleeve rolled up just past the elbow. Needless to say, I was having my blood taken by another cyclist.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

The biggest give away for me is getting completely consumed in Dirt Rag or Bike on the bus. One time I was drooling over a $6k bike and the guy next to me saw the price tag and asked if they really cost that much. I just said "yes, they can be quite expensive" since it's much impossible to explain in 30 seconds to a stranger.


----------



## NoHg (Apr 4, 2007)

My racing tan stripes on my shaved head from the vented holes in my helmet. I look like a [email protected]&damn zebra.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Canaan said:


> The most subtle thing that has ever given me away was tanned ovals on the backs of my hands. I was giving blood at the time and was in slacks, dress shoes, and a long-sleeve shirt with one sleeve rolled up just past the elbow. Needless to say, I was having my blood taken by another cyclist.


ovals? sounds like a roadie to me :lol:

(good one tho  )


----------



## ito (Feb 18, 2004)

In college I got back from a road ride and was late for class. My roommate had locked the door and I had forgotten my key. Fortunately I had left my pack (with my presentation) in a friend's car and grabbed it on the way to class.

Brought my bike into the classroom (no lock) and gave my presentation in full road gear. Pretty sure that gave me away. 

On the plus side, it pretty much cured me of my fear of public speaking, nothing will ever be as bad as that presentation.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

I kept referring to my D-Link wireless adapter as a DW-Link when on the phone with the internet provider. 
He had no clue, however.


----------



## RiftZone (Apr 14, 2004)

My sock gives me away.. Sort of.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Slowup said:


> I kept referring to my D-Link wireless adapter as a DW-Link when on the phone with the internet provider.
> He had no clue, however.


Awesome! :lol: giving plus rep for that!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Slowup said:


> I kept referring to my D-Link wireless adapter as a DW-Link when on the phone with the internet provider.
> He had no clue, however.


Using that train of thought last time I was in my lbs I was talking head sets and the owners son get giving me curious looks and then I realized I was saying Crane, as in cam shafts rather than Cane.

So I guess I'm still a motorhead.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

ito said:


> In college I got back from a road ride and was late for class. My roommate had locked the door and I had forgotten my key. Fortunately I had left my pack (with my presentation) in a friend's car and grabbed it on the way to class.
> 
> Brought my bike into the classroom (no lock) and gave my presentation in full road gear. Pretty sure that gave me away.
> 
> On the plus side, it pretty much cured me of my fear of public speaking, nothing will ever be as bad as that presentation.


Dang, that one is pretty awesome... did you leave your helmet on? I would have...


----------



## Canaan (Jan 29, 2009)

highdelll said:


> ovals? sounds like a roadie to me :lol:
> 
> (good one tho  )


Yep . . . I was at the time. My name is Eric and I'm a recovering roadie -- I get my 1 year token in a couple of months.


----------



## ridingaddict (Feb 17, 2011)

red bank rider said:


> - yelling out "On your Left!" when I'm shopping at the supermarket.
> - tendency to pull up on the steering wheel when my cars front wheels are rolling off the driveway curb.
> - uncontrollable urge to rub vaseline inside the crotch of my dress pants
> - hitting people in the elevator with my arm when turning left to exit
> ...


:lol: winner.


----------



## ahelmus (Jun 2, 2006)

My son's soccer team - all the other kids have gatorade bottles and thermoses. Dylan has my camelbak


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

Got to be the tricycle charm on my necklace or the cycling socks i always wear.

At work im always ask did you ride in to day


----------



## rlrocks04 (May 12, 2009)

*whoosh*

at every curb and obstacle i come across walking around i grab my air handlebars and pop over it


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

ahelmus said:


> My son's soccer team - all the other kids have gatorade bottles and thermoses. Dylan has my camelbak


does he play w/ it on? - otherwise, a camelbak seems like an inconvenience. 
get your boy a drink bottle!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> does he play w/ it on? - otherwise, a camelbak seems like an inconvenience.
> get your boy a drink bottle!


No, he use it when he watch the game and fills it with beer 

Like all MTBer's do when going to the stadium


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ that's not limited to MTB'rs - my lil ballet-loving niece does the same thing


----------



## FullBladdy (Aug 26, 2011)

While on a camping trip I was walking behind my 2.5 year old on his Strider balance bike and I heard someone say "yeah that kid's Dad is a biker". That one made me laugh.


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

My teacher saw my English book


----------



## TTman (Jul 15, 2011)

Its the rolled up right pant leg that has gotten me pegged the most. Or they think it is some sort of fashion statement or something. That and chugging half my water bottle once I get to class.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

You asked me to hang out this weekend.


----------



## Thalamos (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm a dead giveaway. I commute to work and around town on errands. There's a provision on my backpack to attach my helmet to. When I'm off my bike in a store, library, Dr's office or whatever the destination, my helmet's hanging off my backpack. I have the tanlines too. I like saying that I have "Mickey Mouse hands": arms are tanned, hands aren't.

For the record, I mountain bike and road bike. I love riding and think its great to see anyone on a bike.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovetranquillity (Apr 13, 2010)

Walking around campus holding my helmet. Wearing my clip less shoes clanking around the halls. I often wear my mtb shorts even when not riding.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

lonedriver said:


> During a physical exam, the EKG tech ran out to get the Dr.s when I set off the low heart rate alarm. She came into the room, looked at me with the tan lines and laughed hard at the tech. Told her "some people are just fit". Called me the cyclist after that.


haha funny few years ago when I visited a cardologist for the fist time, I was given an exertion EKG test, doc was shaking his head in disbelief repeating few times "your heart (pumping side) is THICK, very THICK!!! do you by any chance lift weights or something?

I just laughed because I'm on the skinny side, "nope doc BUT I bike a lot!"


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

-when i ride through campus with clips helmet gloves and camelbak going to the trail
-since my bike is in my dorm room cause i dont want to leave it outside overnight
-every few days people can walk by my room and see me lubing my chain or adjusting my brakes/shifters
-seeing how many videos on pinkbike i liked when you look at my fb
-fb statuses about how id rather be riding rather than doing homework or studying
-trek, bontrager, pricepoint, chainlove etc. stickers on my laptop


----------



## speedier racer (Sep 2, 2008)

-Most people have pictures of their kids or significant other on their phone. My screens background is of my mountain bike in the woods
-Whenever I go out for lunch when its cold out, I wear my cycling glasses and my bike jacket with team logos and such (bike to work), which goes well with business casual dress
-I go to work to rest from riding, most people go home from work to rest or take it easy


----------



## dirt_m0nk3y (Sep 24, 2010)

thefriar said:


> Mtb riders suck. Roadies also suck.
> 
> ^^^^^^ Sarcasm ^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


*I think most of us can agree is that Fixie/Hipster Sucks!!!!!!* 

my giant rabobank water bottle and my pc background gave me away in the office.


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

I think the word is out. When the garage door is up random kids and a few parents from the neighborhood come by to either show me their new bike, helmet, accessory, etc. or to get their tires aired up. :skep:


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

TXTony said:


> Bruises...cuts..my bike rack is forever attached to my Jeep...it has more stickers on it than a Nascar sponsored racer...my bikes are always cleaner than the Jeep..the spotty tan lines you get from ridding..all the old school t shirts from charity rides back in the day...


God mine is always attached to my Jeep also! except when I go wheeling... And the jeep is usually dirty also


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mountain biking and road biking attract VERY different types of people. I used to ride a bit of road until I really delved into mountain biking, and let me tell you the company I find MTBer's is far more open and laid back then some tigh a$$ roadie scum.


----------



## bike_lvr (Mar 30, 2005)

My dog is named Sprocket. Starts a lot of conversations.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bike_lvr said:


> My dog is named Sprocket. Starts a lot of conversations.


Best one yet 

How did you named your kids ?


----------



## dirt_m0nk3y (Sep 24, 2010)

David C said:


> Best one yet
> 
> How did you named your kids ?


Chainring & Brakepad i bet.


----------



## bike_lvr (Mar 30, 2005)

Wish I could say something clever about the kid's names. Have another one coming in October, his name isn't decided yet. Hmm...


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

David C said:


> Best one yet
> 
> How did you named your kids ?


Crank, Rotor, and Shammy.


----------



## Bob12676 (Sep 10, 2008)

I got pegged on a camping trip when a guy asked to borrow a flash light and I handed him a 1000 lumen light head with a handle bar mount attached.


----------



## bike_lvr (Mar 30, 2005)

Mtn-Rider said:


> Crank, Rotor, and Shammy.


Pretty close, one is named Sammi.


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

Love this thread. subscribed!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bike_lvr said:


> Pretty close, one is named Sammi.


I bet the other one is Maxle ?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i had an embarrassing story where i WISH this guy knew i was having a "cyclist" moment.
i rode a while, and had some uncomfortable saddle sores. So one day at work, i peeked around to make sure nobody was coming, then i stuck my hand down the back of my pants to put some ointment on the under-buttcheek area, and just then, my boss peeked over my cube and saw me diggin to China. He happens to be a cyclist too....and i wish i could have told him and he would have understood!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

why couldn't you?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

socks, t shirts and my ibis hoodie are always the dead give aways...


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i had an embarrassing story where i WISH this guy knew i was having a "cyclist" moment.
> i rode a while, and had some uncomfortable saddle sores. So one day at work, i peeked around to make sure nobody was coming, then i stuck my hand down the back of my pants to put some ointment on the under-buttcheek area, and just then, my boss peeked over my cube and saw me diggin to China. He happens to be a cyclist too....and i wish i could have told him and he would have understood!


Hum... At least it's still bike related


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

diggin to china...now _that's_ a metaphor...


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i had an embarrassing story where i WISH this guy knew i was having a "cyclist" moment.
> i rode a while, and had some uncomfortable saddle sores. So one day at work, i peeked around to make sure nobody was coming, then i stuck my hand down the back of my pants to put some ointment on the under-buttcheek area, and just then, my boss peeked over my cube and saw me diggin to China. He happens to be a cyclist too....and i wish i could have told him and he would have understood!


This is the reason why I still subscribe to this thread!


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

NicoleB28 said:


> i had an embarrassing story where i WISH this guy knew i was having a "cyclist" moment.
> i rode a while, and had some uncomfortable saddle sores. So one day at work, i peeked around to make sure nobody was coming, then i stuck my hand down the back of my pants to put some ointment on the under-buttcheek area, and just then, my boss peeked over my cube and saw me diggin to China. He happens to be a cyclist too....and i wish i could have told him and he would have understood!


Remind me *NEVER* to shake your hand.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

bike_lvr said:


> My dog is named Sprocket. Starts a lot of conversations.


----------



## Badassbassangler (Jul 11, 2011)

YZ250Fox said:


> I have one hell of a nasty scar on the back of my calf from my bike's sprocket. I have 7 sprocket bites scarred on my leg, and since I always wear shorts it's always visible. I have had many people come up to me and tell me "That's from a bicycle gear isn't it?" I wear my scar with pride, and that's pretty much the only thing that gives me away. Well, besides my well toned leg muscles.


How about a pic?
Wish I could share a pic of my Jacked-up shoulder from diving into a downhill turn and catching a bar-end on a sappling! OUCH!

Every time my Wife rides, she gets the sprocket-grease-scar...I'de like to show her a real one.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

No one would ever mistake me as a cyclist. Though one time after a race I had to run an errand downtown and just wore my kit and rode my bike since I was already on ground level. At my destination some guy walking by with his son was all "You have amazing calves. They look like tongs with that V." It was weird and awesome at the same time.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

highdelll said:


> why couldn't you?


it was very awkward and i was lost for words. i dont know the guy well, and i wasnt entirely sure how much he saw. i made my friend "reinact" the situation to see if you could see my buttcrack while doing it. She said no, but you could totally tell i was elbow deep.


----------



## JetTeach (Aug 10, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> it was very awkward and i was lost for words. i dont know the guy well, and i wasnt entirely sure how much he saw. i made my friend "reinact" the situation to see if you could see my buttcrack while doing it. She said no,* but you could totally tell i was elbow deep.*


:ciappa:  :ihih:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i should have sent him an email, as a fellow cyclist, that sometimes you get itchy welty creases in the bungalow area, and he probably understands. otherwise, i just looked like i was wiping my butt.

Also, our biggest rides are on Sunday. so i often come into work on monday limping or have some sort of new cut or bruise. my friends usually figure out that i probably had a rough weekend!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Nicole your story may have been mildly embarrassing, but the best office-environment embarrassment I have ever been witness to was of a fellow manager. She was observed by many, including me, walking down a main hall of a large corporate office from the Ladies Room. How did we know that? Because she was dragging an 8' strand of tp stuck in the waist band of her nylons (along with the back hem to her skirt). She was older and a bit stocky so it was a disturbing sight without the tp.

Now that was embarrassing.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> i should have sent him an email, as a fellow cyclist, that sometimes you get itchy welty creases in the bungalow area, and he probably understands. otherwise, i just looked like i was wiping my butt.
> 
> Also, our biggest rides are on Sunday. so i often come into work on monday limping or have some sort of new cut or bruise. my friends usually figure out that i probably had a rough weekend!


I guess you're the only one riding at the office then ?

It's always awkward to get at at work with our legs beat up and a few bruises on the face... Like you just got into a fight last night...

I also get a few weird look when I carry my bow to the indoor range... A guy with a big camo-hunting case, black leather jacket, black gloves, sunglasses and earphones can be quite confusing to many people... I find it funny in the subway, when people just stair at me or feint to read their book and always get a quick look every 5 seconds... Poor them, I bet those 5 pages they read for that 2 min time lapse won't be remembered 

I've learn to take it to the funny side and play the game. It's fun to see how people react when they don't understand or are curious about things like that 

David


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

hehehe...never got caught mining, but a couple of times when I had some "issues" I guess I went a bit heavy on the talc. aka anti-monkey butt powder. Relieve the friction of monkey butt and painful butt rash, when you ride, sweat and sit. Anti Monkey Butt Powder

Really shows through when you wear blue or dark brown dress pants. Got the "what did you sit in" comment from the secretaries.  :lol:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

there are a few other riders at my office, but the ladies always ask me "why do you subject yourself to that?" when i come in bruised and hobbling. its hard to explain that its "fun" when you're constantly hurting yourself!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

NicoleB28 said:


> there are a few other riders at my office, but the ladies always ask me "why do you subject yourself to that?" when i come in bruised and hobbling. its hard to explain that its "fun" when you're constantly hurting yourself!


Thats ok, it could be alot worse. One of our secretaries at my last work road motocross alot for fun. Some of the ladies in the finance office got together one saturday and decided to take her out to lunch as an intervention. They were positive that her boyfriend was abusing her due to all the new scrapes and bruises she had every monday when she came to work.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Sometimes fun hurts!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

electrik said:


> Sometimes fun hurts!


Stupid hurts worse, however sometimes they go hand in hand.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I generally get tagged for one of two things...the glove tan lines on my hands or the charity ride wrist band I'm usually wearing for the Ride to Conquer Cancer.

In the past, people knew me by my bike...it was a study in blue...but I've moved on to a different frame now.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

(Stupid+bike)^fun=besties for life.


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

so def made me think read this

gf is road bike life is in the fast lane take one wrong move she is in the next slip stream it can be fun fast ride while it lasts

wife is mountain bike can be fast and technical with a lot of bumps but once you commit you better take the leap or you're screwed 

hope this solves the debate gf vs wife


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bardynt said:


> so def made me think read this
> 
> gf is road bike life is in the fast lane take one wrong move she is in the next slip stream it can be fun fast ride while it lasts
> 
> ...


Pointless and totally not appropriate.

Thanks to post what gave you away as a cyclist. There's other thread to post that kind of ****.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

-Chainring bite on the back of my leg (chicks dig scars).

-I work in a bike shop.

-When I'm not riding, I'm talking about it.

-When I'm not talking about it, I'm thinking of what to say about it.

-I have more pictures of bikes on facebook than I do of myself.

-I wear clipless shoes to school. (Chrome Krusk Pro)

-Most of my shirts came from bike shops across the country.

-I have a checking and savings account...I prefer to call them the bike fund.

-I am a supporter of people for bikes. 

-I had a people for bikes pin on my backpack, until some stupid f****r stole it.

-I would have no problem answering (damn near) any question you could ask me about bikes.

-I show up at home with a new scar every week.

-I'm always covered in grease because it completes the look.

-My cuticles are in horrible shape because I work on bikes all day.

-I just turned down the offer to go to the most expensive restaurant in town to go riding up at Santos in Ocala, FL.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> -Chainring bite on the back of my leg (chicks dig scars).
> 
> -I work in a bike shop.
> 
> ...


At a few things close, that's pretty much me


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

^ thats a proud cyclist


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

David C said:


> Pointless and totally not appropriate.
> 
> Thanks to post what gave you away as a cyclist. There's other thread to post that kind of ****.


lol mate have you read the first two or three pages of this you got too be joking that what they talk about lol :madman:

so i suppose that why forums frustrate me people are so anal everywhere


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

bardynt said:


> lol mate have you read the first two or three pages of this you got too be joking that what they talk about lol :madman:
> 
> so i suppose that why forums frustrate me people are so anal everywhere


I've been following that thread since the first post. I'm not a newb.

And you gotta take it with a bit of sarcasm. It's the web man 

David


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^ I'm Takin' you DOWN!!! :devil:


----------



## TheTwanksta (Feb 26, 2011)

hardtailkid said:


> I just turned down the offer to go to the most expensive restaurant in town to go riding up at Santos in Ocala, FL.


See you there! :thumbsup:


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

David C said:


> I've been following that thread since the first post. I'm not a newb.
> 
> And you gotta take it with a bit of sarcasm. It's the web man
> 
> David


fair enough fair point :thumbsup:

just forums i have been on that the mods are anal type say one wrong thing :nono:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> ^^^ I'm Takin' you DOWN!!! :devil:


Awww ! not again


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

My work laptop has a fullscreen pic of my MTB as the wallpaper. Most of my coworkers have pics of their family/kids as their wallpaper. I've been (gently) needled by some of my female coworkers about the bike pic but most of the guys like it. They just don't understand...


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

David C said:


> Awww ! not again


"you must spread more acid-bombs around before trying to take down David C"


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

highdelll said:


> "you must spread more acid-bombs around before trying to take down David C"


Is this turning into a duel ?


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

torreyaz said:


> My work laptop has a fullscreen pic of my MTB as the wallpaper. Most of my coworkers have pics of their family/kids as their wallpaper. I've been (gently) needled by some of my female coworkers about the bike pic but most of the guys like it. They just don't understand...


so are you going to share the bike porn :thumbsup:


----------



## Rampant (Oct 8, 2011)

Dusty Trails said:


> Fear. Everyone I know that has expressed any desire to ride won't ride off road because they're afraid they might fall.


Interesting! I never even considered that as a reason someone may not want to ride off road. I don't ride on the road much because I'm fearful of inept, inattentive drivers. I get more than my fill of their 'me first' antics when I'm driving.

On topic... I've been identified as a MTBer from the scars on my calves.


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Just realized I've been shaking people's hands without using my index(braking) finger.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

A guy at school recently asked me if I ride. I am not entirely sure why. I may (or may not) have had my Oakley Jawbones on top of my head (I have a tendency to forget about them) or he could have assumed that the jacket I was wearing that day was a cycling jacket (it is not).

Either way, after talking to him for awhile, I concluded that he's not the kind of guy I like riding with. He was talking up endurance racing, how he did Leadville last year, how he won the TMBRA series last year, and how he dislikes the trails on campus (I may not have designed/built them, but I have put a lot of my own sweat equity into them).

I didn't look him up on the Leadville finishers page, but I did look him up on the TMBRA site, and he's a sandbagger of the first degree. High finishes (several podiums) every race, and he was the only guy to show up to every race...in Cat 3. Most of the Cat 3 guys at most showed up to 2 races and only a handful showed up to 3. He showed up to (I think) 6, which speaks more to the fact that he's got time and money to drive all across the state of Texas than to his riding skill. He's an undergrad...yet is not on the university cycling team.


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Bruises...cuts.. an IMBA sticker on my truck.
Most people i know have a picture of their wife/ kids as a screensaver on their phone/computer, mine is always a biking shot.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Bikes have been my life for longer than I care to admit. When all of your T shirts are cycling related it;s hard to hide.


----------



## texasnavy05 (Sep 9, 2010)

NateHawk said:


> A guy at school recently asked me if I ride. I am not entirely sure why. I may (or may not) have had my Oakley Jawbones on top of my head (I have a tendency to forget about them) or he could have assumed that the jacket I was wearing that day was a cycling jacket (it is not).
> 
> Either way, after talking to him for awhile, I concluded that he's not the kind of guy I like riding with. He was talking up endurance racing, how he did Leadville last year, how he won the TMBRA series last year, and how he dislikes the trails on campus (I may not have designed/built them, but I have put a lot of my own sweat equity into them).
> 
> I didn't look him up on the Leadville finishers page, but I did look him up on the TMBRA site, and he's a sandbagger of the first degree. High finishes (several podiums) every race, and he was the only guy to show up to every race...in Cat 3. Most of the Cat 3 guys at most showed up to 2 races and only a handful showed up to 3. He showed up to (I think) 6, which speaks more to the fact that he's got time and money to drive all across the state of Texas than to his riding skill. He's an undergrad...yet is not on the university cycling team.


What school do you go to with trails on campus?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

i was in class one day and was on pinkbike checking out the world cup news and someone saw and it turns out he rides trials. 

most of the time people think i bike because i have the typical "bmxer" look. skinny jeans, gauges, skate shoes, etc.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

texasnavy05 said:


> What school do you go to with trails on campus?


We have our own trail system at UVa! 
Observatory Hill Virginia Trail Reviews


----------



## quinnfilbey (Aug 30, 2010)

Noticing a MTBer is kinda like noticing someone who goes to fight-club. Whoops. Broke the first rule.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

A Fight Club eh? I'm interested...tell me more!


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

My iPhone email signature no longer says "Sent from my iPhone". It says "Sent from my mountain bike".


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I showed up at school yesterday with more nasty cuts on my left shin from pedals. People didn't even have to ask this time :lol:


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

I bought a girl home the other night, she saw that my door stop is a set of 50 50 pedals and the tire i just won hanging from my door handle.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

The one thing that makes it obvious is the folded/collapsed bike rack in the tow hitch mount of my truck. I rarely ever take it off.

However, if you think about it, we are all cyclists in life. Some examples of the "vicious" cycles in my life:

*drunk/sober/drunk/sober...
*horny/laid/horny/laid...
*thirsty/beered/thristy/beered...
*hungry/stuffed/hungry/stuffed...
*happy/pissed off/happy/pissed off... 
*trail riding/pissed off/trail riding/pissed off...
*working/happy/working/happy...
*bored/buzzed/bored/buzzed...


Uh-oh, my wife is coming...gotta go!


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

Brought*, my bad I always mix those two up


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

TyranT said:


> I bought a girl home the other night.


 Hell if you were paying her who gives a fark what she thinks of the decor. :skep:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

torreyaz said:


> My iPhone email signature no longer says "Sent from my iPhone". It says "Sent from my mountain bike".


It doesn't here...


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a custom ringtone for my phone. It is the sound of my hadley hub coasting. When I'm biking, I can honestly say, I didn't hear the phone ringing.


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

leeboh said:


> I have a custom ringtone for my phone. It is the sound of my hadley hub coasting. When I'm biking, I can honestly say, I didn't hear the phone ringing.


haha thats awesome!


----------



## OK_MTBer (Sep 28, 2011)

49 year old father-in-law took me to dinner after riding....still wearing his tights....but went ahead and changed his t-shirt for a polo... and put his white New Balance shoes back on.

Funny, embarrassing, and yes...the mark of a cyclist.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

OK_MTBer said:


> 49 year old father-in-law took me to dinner after riding....still wearing his tights....but went ahead and changed his t-shirt for a polo... and put his white New Balance shoes back on.
> 
> Funny, embarrassing, and yes...the mark of a cyclist.


I do that too, kinda. I usually just change the shirt and leave the bibs with their straps down and Sidi's on.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Get outta the bibs and lycra asap... no matter how accustomed to it you are, the awful truth is that people look like ******s wearing them in public. Unless you are into sitting around in cafe sipping black espresso(no sugar) and looking like a cyclist... haha!!!! Euro code ftw.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

When I see the word 'PUSH' on a door, I think of forks, then the door.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

electrik said:


> Get outta the bibs and lycra asap... no matter how accustomed to it you are, the awful truth is that people look like ******s wearing them in public. Unless you are into sitting around in cafe sipping black espresso(no sugar) and looking like a cyclist... haha!!!! Euro code ftw.


Or you could stop being a judgmental ****. But whatevs.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Nenbran said:


> Or you could stop being a judgmental ****. But whatevs.


Sorry don't mean to bust your chops for hanging around Starbucks wearing spandex.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I like to fly under the radar. One thing that gives it away is when someone asks if I want to ride and I immediately ask what type of riding--road? mtb? how many hours? They develop a blank look. Then, it just takes a single hill to confirm their beliefs that there is a difference in riding a bike and cycling.


----------



## Nenbran (Dec 7, 2010)

electrik said:


> Sorry don't mean to bust your chops for hanging around Starbucks wearing spandex.


Hey, no worries. You haven't busted ****.


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

heyyall said:


> I like to fly under the radar. One thing that gives it away is when someone asks if I want to ride and I immediately ask what type of riding--road? mtb? how many hours? They develop a blank look. Then, it just takes a single hill to confirm their beliefs that there is a difference in riding a bike and cycling.


+1 same thing happens here hahaha

also the "i'd rather my cycling" sport chalet license plate frame gives it away...besides that people have no clue until the topic of 'biking' comes up.


----------



## Jonesbrt (Nov 21, 2011)

Eckstream1 said:


> Dopers suck socks? Really?
> 
> I've had someone notice the chainring bite on my right calf...


I second that, as well as grease marks on my leg. They are there so frequently, people tell me I should just get that permanently tattooed onto my leg! :thumbsup:


----------

